# Right angle guide



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a Kreg bench top router table. I have a part (can't remember the name!) that slides in the t-track. It is drilled and tapped in several places. Question- what is the best way to build it to make 90 degree passes on the table? Can it be adapted in some way for 45 degrees also? Thanks.
Table works great for long passes but I need something for the short passes over the router.
Have a Groz precision square if that helps.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Could you explain exactly what you are trying to do. I think it would help answer your question better.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It sounds to me you're talking about a right angle sled but a square push block against your fence is easier. If you watch Marc Sommerfeld's you tube videos you'll see him using a push block for doing the profile on the ends of cabinet door rails.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> a part (can't remember the name!) that slides in the t-track. It is drilled and tapped in several places..


Sounds like a piece of milled bar stock probably 1/4"X3/4" with several tapped holes probably for a miter gauge with parts removed


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

If it looks like the picture below, it is called a miter gauge. If so, it is designed specifically to push stock at an angle. Also comes as a "system" as shown in the second picture, but a hardwood or mdf scrap could serve as the fence as well--so long as it is straight.

earl


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Finally got a round tuit. You can get anything on the Internet. Yes, it is basically a miter gauge that I'm wanting to build. I got the part that goes in the T-track at Woodcraft. Just need some help in the basic design or ideas. Many thanks. Have a project for SWMBO- building a rack for her necklaces using various drawer knobs. With all the jewelry he has now, I figure a 4X8 baltic birch panel will work. >


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Have a look at this one. I have the metal runner ready and the rotating part, but it is also a round tuit, and I haven't got there yet


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

vindaloo, thanks for the great video! Well done- good sound, no blocking one's view with fingers or hands, clear step-by-step visuals. I was pondering how he cut the groove for the base to pivot. Sheer genius. I would have fussed and fumed while trying to figure it out myself. Gives me a great starting point.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> Have a look at this one. I have the metal runner ready and the rotating part, but it is also a round tuit, and I haven't got there yet
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR4jAdiA3tc


Sure like that Video, Angie, Short and to the point, not long winded like a lot are. I got some good ideas from it too. Thanks for posting.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job on the video 

I was thinking it would be cool too add a piece that drops down and has a bolt in it to calibrate it to zero as a stop


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

This sled is essentially for the right angle.
Also have the accessories for an any angle fence on the same sled.
No pix yet for that, but soon.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Knothead47 said:


> ..........I was pondering how he cut the groove for the base to pivot...........


When I did mine I used my homemade CRB7 combination base *similar to this one* but a lot cheaper.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I really like Jack's videos. He has come up with some unique ideas and creations. His safety practices sometimes raise the hair on the back of your neck, but his channel is well worth subscribing to.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Liked the video, Angie. Jack Howerling, the guy in the video comes up with some great ideas. I have made a few of his things. Sharp fellow.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

vindaloo, can't open the link in Post #12. Had a similar glitch on another website.


----------



## biocmp (Jul 2, 2014)

Quillman said:


> This sled is essentially for the right angle.
> Also have the accessories for an any angle fence on the same sled.
> No pix yet for that, but soon.


Pat, how do you make that sled? Or do you plan on selling it? I'd be very interested in a step by step, even if it cost a few pesos.

I'm very interested in any additional pics.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"I'm very interested in any additional pics."
***********************************
See third picture down. 
Made on woodworking machines, (routers, bandsaw & drill).
Materials ~$250 - $300, still interested?!


----------



## biocmp (Jul 2, 2014)

Quillman said:


> "I'm very interested in any additional pics."
> ***********************************
> 
> Made on woodworking machines, (routers, bandsaw & drill).
> Materials ~$250 - $300, still interested?!


Yes, I'm still interested. It looks like it'd make a quality addition to the shop.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Yes, I'm still interested. "
*********************************
Email (anybody) [email protected] for more information.


----------

